# New Nissan Titan Diesel



## operator (Jan 2, 2015)

A cummins diesel with an Aisin Warren Tranny. That very well might get me to trade in the old silverado. 

The All New 2016 Nissan Titan | Nissan USA


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

That looks pretty sweet, I mean, if you hate America... J/K


----------



## Gman (Nov 8, 2014)

cool thing is that engine is still made in the US. unlike ours and the duramax lol


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

Can't say I'm a huge fan of the exterior, but looks like a sweet truck. More american made than our Silverado maybe


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Is it just me or does this look like an older F150?


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I think it looks real good...except for those tail lights. Good lord they are awful looking. The way they stick out beyond the sheet metal just ruins the body lie. In the immortal words of Charles Barkley...oh that's tuurrrable.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Gman said:


> cool thing is that engine is still made in the US. unlike ours and the duramax lol



The slogan they are using states..

"DESIGNED IN CALIFORNIA ENGINEERED IN MICHIGAN
TESTED IN ARIZONA BUILT IN MISSISSIPPI
POWERED BY INDIANA AND TENNESSEE"​


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I saw it at the Detroit Auto Show. It looks sweet and I want to check one out.


----------



## gulfcoastguy (Feb 21, 2013)

Well buy it and help out the central part of my state. They can only build so many Altimas.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Looks pretty interesting, 5.0L vs Dodge 3.0L. Something to keep an eye on for sure.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> The slogan they are using states..
> 
> "DESIGNED IN CALIFORNIA ENGINEERED IN MICHIGAN
> TESTED IN ARIZONA BUILT IN MISSISSIPPI
> POWERED BY INDIANA AND TENNESSEE"​


And ultimately, the profits go where?

It has yet to be determined how it will do. First year production runs are always interesting.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

TDCruze said:


> Looks pretty interesting, 5.0L vs Dodge 3.0L. Something to keep an eye on for sure.


The dodge 3.0L while good for MPG isn't up to the task of even 1/2 ton truck towing, doesn't even match the gas v8 1/2 ton tow ratings. The 5.0L should be more than up to the task and still achieve some great MPG. 

I see they are also making a frontier diesel as well, great competition for the 2016 Chevy Colorado 2.8L duramax. GM now needs to make the planned then scrapped 4.5L duramax they canned back in 2009 for the 1/2 ton silverado. 

4.5L Duramax Diesel


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Gman said:


> cool thing is that engine is still made in the US. unlike ours and the duramax lol





> The Duramax continues to be built in Moraine, Ohio, at a 584,000-square-foot facility by more than 500 hardworking employees
> 
> Read more: History of the Duramax Diesel Engine - Diesel Power Magazine


 It's OK that you are confused about the Duramax as you do suffer from PSD syndrome. :grin:


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Is it just me or does this look like an older F150?


Yep even in person it looks like it ripped it off.

Even the test mule screamed Ford.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

XtremeRevolution said:


> And ultimately, the profits go where?
> 
> It has yet to be determined how it will do. First year production runs are always interesting.


Well lets be honest it's Nissan so I'm sure we both know where they are going lol.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Diesel Dan said:


> It's OK that you are confused about the Duramax as you do suffer from PSD syndrome. :grin:


Our engines are made in Germany



XtremeRevolution said:


> And ultimately, the profits go where?


Profits don't matter. They all go to big wigs who don't play in the same ballgame as the majority of the population. It wouldn't matter to me if some CEO guy in Japan makes 50 billion Yen a year or if some guy in the US makes $1 billion. It's all irrelevant. What's most relevant to the US is the jobs that directly affect our economy.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

diesel said:


> Profits don't matter. They all go to big wigs who don't play in the same ballgame as the majority of the population. It wouldn't matter to me if some CEO guy in Japan makes 50 billion Yen a year or if some guy in the US makes $1 billion. It's all irrelevant. What's most relevant to the US is the jobs that directly affect our economy.


You can't overlook that more money is staying in the US buying an american made car. What do rich guys do with there money? Spend it. Besides possible business investments, hiring of staff to take care of all their needs they also pay taxes in this country on everything.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> You can't overlook that more money is staying in the US buying an american made car. What do rich guys do with there money? Spend it. Besides possible business investments, hiring of staff to take care of all their needs they also pay taxes in this country on everything.


Well, the other alternative would be this. Say Nissan didn't exist in the US. Neither would all the jobs they provide and thus the economic benefits of such. So yeah, some of the money does go out of the country, but it is a global economy. How many "American" cars are made in Korea (Aveo) or Mexico (Trax) or elsewhere? No jobs for Americans there while companies like Nissan ARE providing jobs. 

And the rich don't pay taxes - they find loopholes.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

diesel said:


> Our engines are made in Germany


Yes they are but Gman was also stating the Dmax truck engine was not made in the US.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

spacedout said:


> The dodge 3.0L while good for MPG isn't up to the task of even 1/2 ton truck towing, doesn't even match the gas v8 1/2 ton tow ratings. The 5.0L should be more than up to the task and still achieve some great MPG.


While I agree the ratings aren't the best, I'm willing to bet 90% of non business trucks on the road will never haul anywhere near 5000lbs let alone the max towing capacity in their lifetime. Most will pick up kids and get groceries. So for most people tow ratings don't matter. Mpg does matter and it does sell trucks. 

I do however like the new Nissan cummins powered truck, and will be watching to see how it does. One big problem I have with Nissan is prices for parts, part availability, and how easy they are to work on. All three things they consistently fall behind on compared to the big 3. 



Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## warloc (Dec 10, 2013)

Check out the projected fuel economy of that 8 cylinder Cummins, its worse than my Ford F-250 SD 7.3 (443 cu in) International powered 8 cylinder, not to mention its a NISSAN yuck! Buy a Chevy Colorado diesel next year, its a better more efficient truck. Owned one Nissan, would never buy another.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

Xtreme is right, the profits and benefits of the Titan will go to Japan. I wouldn't buy the US slave labor Nissan Titan. Its sad to see America becoming a second rate power. We allowed our domestic car industries to be bankrupted by the most expensive health care in the world. Before bankruptcy, GM was spending more on employee and retiree health care than building cars. The foreign manufacturers have a competitive advantage because they are supported by free domestic health care and no legacy costs in the US. In SC BMW built it's largest plant but the nonunion jobs pay about a third as much as the same job in Germany. They also are allowed to fire injured workers when they are worn out from repetitive work because of our right to work laws. The massive BMW plant is located in Spartanburg SC and is by far the largest employer. Spartanburg was recently rated as one of the five lowest quality of life cities in the US because the profits go to the German Quandt family and do not benefit America.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Well, although I might not always buy American, I am proud to have purchased a Made-In-America car by an American Company and that I love the car (My Cruze Diesel)


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Diesel Dan said:


> Yes they are but Gman was also stating the Dmax truck engine was not made in the US.


Doh! I read that backwards.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

jalaner said:


> Xtreme is right, the profits and benefits of the Titan will go to Japan.


If only it was that simple.
For example, compare the Silverado 1500CC vs the Tundra.
Silvy has a domestic content in the 40% range, not including assembly which is in Mexico.
Tundra has a 75% domestic content AND is assembled in the US. Toyota also has large engineering operations in the US with well paying jobs.
Lets say Toyota has 5,000 workers that average $50K/yr that is $250M+ in payroll. 
Time and time again it is proven that Japanese/Asian execs take a much lower salary than their US counter parts.
2012 CEO pay:
Ford- $21M
VW- $19M
GM- $11M(held down by feds)
Toyota- $1.9M
IIRC I've seen similar figures for Kia/Hyundai as well.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I buy whatever's best on the market. If it's by an American manufacturer, and also built in America with high American parts content, kudos to them. If it's a "foreign" manufacturer (many "foreign" companies now heavily base engineering and build operations in the US), so be it.

This Cummins in a 1/2 ton is going to be a HUGE selling point for the Titan in the first year or two...and I think Toyota is also working on one with a Cummins, though I'm not sure when that will actually release.

Likewise, the 2.8L Duramax will be a HUGE selling point for the Colorado/Canyon over the newly-"redesigned" Tacoma...something they really, really need. 

GM/Ford need to get on-board, although Ford seems to be heavily committed to small Ecoboost motors instead of the big V8 gassers. I wonder if they have a V6 diesel overseas they might consider putting in the F-150.

I've heard that the RAM EcoDiesel is an extremely peaky engine, without the flat torque curve diesels are known for and that makes them good at towing heavy loads uphill. Good on paper, good for MPG, but not good at what you really want a diesel in a truck for.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> I've heard that the RAM EcoDiesel is an extremely peaky engine, without the flat torque curve diesels are known for and that makes them good at towing heavy loads uphill. Good on paper, good for MPG, but not good at what you really want a diesel in a truck for.


So far I've only meet one owner with 7K miles on his EcoD and he loved it.
28-30MPG empty and towed a 16' box trailer out west without issues.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Diesel Dan said:


> So far I've only meet one owner with 7K miles on his EcoD and he loved it.
> 28-30MPG empty and towed a 16' box trailer out west without issues.


For some reason I can't fathom, my dad called the other night and said he was considering a new Jeep (has a Liberty V6 at the moment). He wants to see how the EcoDiesel comes out for reliability after a few years before considering the new Grand Cherokee with one. 

Having towed with a gas V6, I can only imagine that the 3.0 EcoDiesel would be a massive improvement over that - but sounds like it's not as good for heavier loads compared to a big ol V8.

Still, 28-30 MPG from a full size is really impressive. I'm excited to see what the 2.8L Canyon does.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> This Cummins in a 1/2 ton is going to be a HUGE selling point for the Titan in the first year or two...and I think Toyota is also working on one with a Cummins, though I'm not sure when that will actually release.


I thought the Tundra already had a diesel out or it was coming out this year with a cummins, Unless I just read that wrong on an article lol. I may have just made that up in my head but I swear I read somewhere that it was already out or coming out this year @@


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> I thought the Tundra already had a diesel out or it was coming out this year with a cummins, Unless I just read that wrong on an article lol. I may have just made that up in my head but I swear I read somewhere that it was already out or coming out this year @@


Ah, I guess the entirely new model is coming out for 2016 with the Cummins. Seems like they just gave it an update 2 years ago or so.

Good, I'm tired of Toyota face-lifting the same old crap and calling it "all new". Which, hopefully, this isn't.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Ah, I guess the entirely new model is coming out for 2016 with the Cummins. Seems like they just gave it an update 2 years ago or so.
> 
> Good, I'm tired of Toyota face-lifting the same old crap and calling it "all new". Which, hopefully, this isn't.


Do we have any "Non-American" diesel trucks here? I mean obviously the truck is built here but with a toyota badge on it. Should be interesting to see what the sales number look like with all these die hard Ford, Chevy, Dodge diesel truck guys.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Do we have any "Non-American" diesel trucks here? I mean obviously the truck is built here but with a toyota badge on it. Should be interesting to see what the sales number look like with all these die hard Ford, Chevy, Dodge diesel truck guys.


Not that I know of.

The Tundra doesn't sell nearly as well as the other half tons, and Nissan never really sold that many Titans - at least that I have seen on the road. Toyota sells a crap-ton of Tacomas though, which combined with zero competition, is why they could get away with selling the same thing for 10+ years.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

The GM website lists the 2.8 diesel as an option for the 2016 Colorado but I could not find anything about the diesel Canyon. I hope it is available in both. I'm not really a truck guy but like my CTD so much I would consider buying either. I hope it doesn't fall through like the promised diesel versions of the Subaru Forrester and Honda CRV that never happened.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

jalaner said:


> The GM website lists the 2.8 diesel as an option for the 2016 Colorado but I could not find anything about the diesel Canyon. I hope it is available in both. I'm not really a truck guy but like my CTD so much I would consider buying either. I hope it doesn't fall through like the promised diesel versions of the Subaru Forrester and Honda CRV that never happened.


Yeah I'm actually very interested in the Colorado Diesel so hopefully my dealer here gets some in, Might be a possible switch for me lol.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Not that I know of.
> 
> The Tundra doesn't sell nearly as well as the other half tons, and Nissan never really sold that many Titans - at least that I have seen on the road. Toyota sells a crap-ton of Tacomas though, which combined with zero competition, is why they could get away with selling the same thing for 10+ years.


I just don't like the look of the Tacoma's... the Tundra on the other hand, I do like the new facelift that they did on it I'm not sure why tho.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

jalaner said:


> The GM website lists the 2.8 diesel as an option for the 2016 Colorado but I could not find anything about the diesel Canyon. I hope it is available in both. I'm not really a truck guy but like my CTD so much I would consider buying either. I hope it doesn't fall through like the promised diesel versions of the Subaru Forrester and Honda CRV that never happened.


GM’s 2.8L Duramax. Canyon/Colorado and Beyond? : GM Engine

Should be coming.

I really like the Canyon over the Colorado for some reason. Yeah, they're pretty much the same truck, but the Canyon has a much prettier face and interior.



> I just don't like the look of the Tacoma's... the Tundra on the other hand, I do like the new facelift that they did on it I'm not sure why tho.


Good news for you? The 16 Tacoma looks just like a mini-Tundra, then. They're trying to unify their design language across the whole lineup like Mazda and Ford are doing.

Personally, I think it's pretty hideous - saw it at the auto show.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> GMâ€™s 2.8L Duramax. Canyon/Colorado and Beyond? : GM Engine
> 
> Should be coming.
> 
> ...


Almost 400ft/trq tho on that little 2.8l lol


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

Great engine article Thanks


----------



## Gman (Nov 8, 2014)

Diesel Dan said:


> It's OK that you are confused about the Duramax as you do suffer from PSD syndrome. :grin:


I was referring to the new 2.8L dmax made in Thailand for the colorodo.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Kind of interesting that the 5L Cummins in the Titan is a V8, but the 6.7L Cummins is an Inline 6. Also interesting that on Nissan's website it says that it will be a "high revving" diesel. I'll be interested to see what its redline and WOT shift points are like. I really like the concept, but in reality I think I'd be more likely to get a Ram Ecodiesel. I just think a 310 horsepower 555 ft-lb of torque diesel is overkill for a half ton. As much as I do love the idea of all that power, I think that in a half ton, it makes more sense to have really good fuel economy, but still decent power. (240 horsepower 420 ft-lbs of torque in the Ecodiesel).


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> Kind of interesting that the 5L Cummins in the Titan is a V8, but the 6.7L Cummins is an Inline 6. Also interesting that on Nissan's website it says that it will be a "high revving" diesel. I'll be interested to see what its redline and WOT shift points are like. I really like the concept, but in reality I think I'd be more likely to get a Ram Ecodiesel. I just think a 310 horsepower 555 ft-lb of torque diesel is overkill for a half ton. As much as I do love the idea of all that power, I think that in a half ton, it makes more sense to have really good fuel economy, but still decent power. (240 horsepower 420 ft-lbs of torque in the Ecodiesel).


Their ISL/ISM/ISX engines (the biggens in buses/trucks) are all I6 configurations as well.

I do wonder if it is a (front-back) space consideration for the V8, or if it's a trade-off for engine smoothness at the expense of some low-end torque from the inline configuration.


----------



## cruzinusa617 (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm into it. Someone here just bought a Ram 1500, and I have to say it drives really nice. I'm interested to see what the Titan feels like. Nice to see more trucks with smaller diesel engines coming into the fold.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Power chart for EcoDiesel. Good thing it has lots of gears, I suppose.

The Cummins will probably have a MUCH flatter torque curve if it's anything like their I6's.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Wow, that really drops off. What a shame. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------

